# CarnEVIL Clown-themed haunt music



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Some yard haunters like to do Killer Clown or Creepy Clown haunts. Inevitably they call it CarnEVIL. Cedar Point Amsement Park's HalloWeekends CarnEVIL uses these two music tracks fwiw.

Zombo's Midnight Midway
http://www.google.com/search?q=Zombo's Midnight Midway&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Museum of Oddities


----------



## Shiva (Sep 26, 2014)

Nox Arcana also has a good album that works works well in a clown or carnival-themed haunt. The album is called "Carnival of Lost Souls"


----------

